# It's Vacant Take It



## Stiv Rhodes (Oct 1, 2018)

@Stiv Rhodes submitted a new resource:

It's Vacant Take It - San Francisco Homes Not Jails How-To



> The 2012 San Francisco Homes Not Jails Squatting Guide



Read more about this resource...


----------

